# [Solved] dbus + wicd problem

## geenux

Hi,

I have a problem with wicd. It doesn't set up my network connection as it used to do, and when I'm executing wicd-client, I got these errors :

```
(process:22509): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

   Using the fallback 'C' locale.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 50, in <module>

    import wicd.gui as gui

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/wicd/gui.py", line 2005, in <module>

    setup_dbus()

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/wicd/gui.py", line 177, in setup_dbus

    proxy_obj = bus.get_object("org.wicd.daemon", '/org/wicd/daemon')

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 244, in get_object

    follow_name_owner_changes=follow_name_owner_changes)

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 241, in __init__

    self._named_service = conn.activate_name_owner(bus_name)

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 183, in activate_name_owner

    self.start_service_by_name(bus_name)

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 281, in start_service_by_name

    'su', (bus_name, flags)))

  File "//usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 607, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.wicd.daemon was not provided by any .service files
```

According to the error message, I guess one file is missing, but I don't know how to set it back. Maybe there is a way to reinstall completely (including configuration files)?

I was working fine until today. I hadn't enough hard drive space for gentoo, so I removed kubuntu (it was the partition before, so gentoo was moved 10Go left). When I rebooted, wicd didn't work any more.

I have a latop, so I don't want static connections.

Thanks for your time.[/code]Last edited by geenux on Sun May 31, 2009 2:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

Is Dbus is started?

Did you try the usual revdep-rebuild?

----------

## geenux

Dbus is started, and revdep-rebuild didn't fix anything.

Is it possible to reinstall completly wicd, including all config files ?

----------

## jomen

Does it work now?

Python may be the problen - did you upgrade it?

The script "python-updater" should have been run then - but you can run it manually...

To cleanly uninstall/install wicd:

-stop it

-uninstall it

-remove the directory /etc/wicd

-install it again

-start it...

I read this because I have issues using wicd-1.6.0_beta1.

It does not connect. I currently only ever use a wired connection and with the beta-version I don't get an IP via dhcp.

Downgraded to =net-misc/wicd-1.5.9-r1 and all is working fine as before.

If someone should know something about this, please comment.

----------

## geenux

I made a little script, and built back the whole system (about seven hours of compilation), and it works. If it fails again, I will try your solution.

----------

## BigDaveyL

 *geenux wrote:*   

> I made a little script, and built back the whole system (about seven hours of compilation), and it works. If it fails again, I will try your solution.

 

Any resolution to this?

I have a similar problem.

----------

## jomen

The thread is marked as solved and check for running dbus, revdep-rebuild, python-updater  and cleanly un/reinstalling wicd where suggested.

Have you tried all this?

What exactly is _your_ problem.

"Similar" is too vague.

----------

